# How'd It Go?



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Julie....

If you're out there. I just wanted to know how things went at the trial this weekend.If there are any pictures....please share with us! And what mistakes/good things did Mr.Jersey do? Please fill me in! You told me it was this weekend right? 

Caryn and Maddie


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey and I had a pretty decent day. I really can't complain at all... except that we didn't qualify. He decided about a week and 1/2 ago that he didn't like the broad jump... so I wasn't at all surprised that he blew that one. He also didn't come back over the high jump on his retrieve... but he seemed a little unsure of his footing on the mats. Everything else was as good as I could have hoped for, so we just have a couple things to work on before next weekend. 

Considering he's not used to indoor shows, my nerves were through the roof, and our practice has been severely limited by weather, he did far better than I expected. Next weekend should be much lower stress for me overall, having gotten this first shot out of the way, among other things.... which certainly can't hurt. No idea how we scored on the exercises... the Open A class was huge and there were still a couple dogs to go when I left. Now, if you'll excuse me, I need a nap!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Julie,
Are you going to Hudson Valley GR show on Saturday?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

4rdogs said:


> Julie,
> Are you going to Hudson Valley GR show on Saturday?


Yes we are! My father is going to be there with Jersey's mother and grandma too. I assume you're going to be there?

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, working & showing in Rally 
We know your father very well


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Jersey and I had a pretty decent day. I really can't complain at all... except that we didn't qualify. He decided about a week and 1/2 ago that he didn't like the broad jump... so I wasn't at all surprised that he blew that one. He also didn't come back over the high jump on his retrieve... but he seemed a little unsure of his footing on the mats. Everything else was as good as I could have hoped for, so we just have a couple things to work on before next weekend.
> 
> Considering he's not used to indoor shows, my nerves were through the roof, and our practice has been severely limited by weather, he did far better than I expected. Next weekend should be much lower stress for me overall, having gotten this first shot out of the way, among other things.... which certainly can't hurt. No idea how we scored on the exercises... the Open A class was huge and there were still a couple dogs to go when I left. Now, if you'll excuse me, I need a nap!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
But, you had FUN, right? And Jersey was, er, "creative", right? 
Nap... hmmm... I've heard of that before... I'd like to try one!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Karen: My father was just telling me that he knows you and your husband well. That should make it easy to find eachother... I'll see you there!!

PG: Yes, I always have a blast working with my boy! He's so happy, it can't help but rub off! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Julie: Hey! At least you went in there and gave it a whirl!  I'm proud of you both...and a class to be that BIG??? Holy smokes! 

I got a suggestion for you. Maybe this weekend have your dad be FAR AWAY,don't worry I have that same problem, too, and tape your performance in the ring. I want to see how his heeling looks. Ever since I've been exposed to what REAL heeling looks like, that is one of my favorite things to watch from others and train. I want to see his everything else too!  I just wish Maddie was as pretty as he is! 

I'm glad you went out and tried it, both of you will learn that this stuff isn't so bad once both of you click! Or maybe you have...hehe!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

My father is always far away when I'm in the ring. For a good 20-30 minutes before I go in the ring he makes himself scarce. I actually don't think it would affect Jersey all that much, but we don't take any chances. By the same token, I stay away when he's in with the girls. If they know I'm in the area they look for me. My father did stay in the gym for groups today because we weren't qualifying at that point... Jersey saw him but he didn't react to it at all. 

I don't think I'll be videotaping us quite yet. I try not to do anything that will add to my nerves... they're bad enough as it is. But if we enter any upcoming match shows or go for a bumper leg down the line I might be able to pull it off. 

When all was said and done, Jersey and I were at a 194 when when we got to the last 2 exercises (the two that we NQ-ed on). Chances are we would have had a crooked sit here or there, so I'm guessing we could have come out with a 192.5 or 193... which I'm thrilled with!! We'll get there soon enough.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

4rdogs said:


> Julie,
> Are you going to Hudson Valley GR show on Saturday?


Hey I was just curious where is the GR show at? I grew up in the Hudson Valley!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW...A 194??? YIPEEE!! That's great. Ok...let your nerves settle down...then we'll get cha on tape! 

What about doing one of your training sessions? Then you don't have to be nervous!


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

The show is at The Sullivan County Community College in Loch Sheldrake


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

See you all at the show
I am showing our 9 year old Megan for her *fingers crossed* 6th RAE leg
Haven't trained since December


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Julie-

I see that you are on at this time...I'm wondering how things went today?! I'm excited and I want to know!!  I hope all went well...hopefully your dad had time to sneak in a few pictures! 

Caryn and Maddie


----------

